# Dimethyl Glyoxime as a precipitant for Palladium



## rhwhite67 (Jan 9, 2011)

When using DMG to precipitate Palladium, does one want to calcinate the yellow precipitant salt powder the same as they would the red powered salts from a sodium chlorate precipitation. 

Will they calcinate the same into a grey metalic powder that is then ready to melt. 

What is the best way to treat the DMG precipitant?

I am asking this question because i currently have an amont of Palladium in solution and no sodium chlorate available but I do have methyl alcohol and DMG on hand so I was considering precipitating it with the DMG.

Any sugestions will be gratefully appreciated.
Thank You
Sincerely
Ron White


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 9, 2011)

I've done the process, Ron, and I don't recommend it. A small amount of palladium makes a huge volume of the canary yellow precipitate. You deal with a large amount of material for just traces of palladium. Yes, it calcines the same way the others do, but the results are quite small as compared to the starting volume.

Harold


----------



## rhwhite67 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank You Harold for your reply. 

Can you suggest an alternative chemical for Soduim Chlorate. I think I read somewhere on a post that Calcium Hypochlorite could be used instead or concentrated Sodium Hypochlorite. Dry powder or concentrate so that you do not dilute the leach solution. Is this correct and does it work? 

I believe the procedure was the same. precipitate the Pt first with Ammonium Chloride and then precipitate the Pd by adding the dry powder Calcium Hypochlorite or concentrated Sodium Hypochlorite instead of Sodium Chlorate.

Any help will be appreciated. I hope to see a large precipitation of Red Pd Chloride as this solution tests well with DMG.

Sincerely Ron


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 9, 2011)

Ron,
My experiences were limited to those in Hoke's book, but I believe that Lazersteve has commented on the use of Clorox for precipitation. Might be a good idea to take a look at some of his posts (maybe do a search?) or he may even chime in. I know if I was still refining today I'd likely try the alternate methods, for buying sodium chlorate is one of the difficult things you face in refining. Shipping is a problem because it's a strong oxidizer. Sorry I'm not more help.

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2011)

You can use bleach (sodium hypochlorite).


----------



## rhwhite67 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harold and Lou

Thanks for your help. I will try the sodium hypochlorite as suggested. I am pretty sure it was one of Steves posts from a long time ago that I read about this, but its been a while ago that iI read it so Iwill go back and do a search as well to check.

Sincerely
Ron


----------

